# Police Officer Kevin Ambrose



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Police Officer*

*Kevin Ambrose*

Springfield Police Department, Massachusetts

End of Watch: Monday, June 4, 2012

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* Not available
*Tour:* 36 years
*Badge #* 7

*Cause:* Gunfire
*Incident Date:* 6/4/2012
*Weapon:* Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect:* Not available

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Police Officer Kevin Ambrose was shot and killed while responding to reports of a domestic disturbance at the Lawton Arms Apartments on Lawton Street shortly after 1:00 pm.

The subject also killed a female at the scene before committing suicide.

Officer Ambrose had served with the Springfield Police Department for 36 years. He is survived by his wife, two children, and one grandchild.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Police Commissioner William J. Fitchet
Springfield Police Department
130 Pearl Street
Springfield, MA 01105

Phone: (413) 787-6302

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21286-police-officer-kevin-ambrose#ixzz1wsIST5CP​


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2012)

R.I.P.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carodo (May 23, 2010)

R.I.P brother


----------



## Auxofficer (Apr 12, 2012)

What a shame... Rip sir


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

36 years of service and gunned down from behind a door by a coward? RIP Sir!!


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

lofu said:


> 36 years of service and gunned down from behind a door by a coward? RIP Sir!!


What makes it even worse was the shooter was a corrections officer. He probably knew that with the 209a and the subsequent violation he would of lost his job or at least been suspended. I hope he spends eternity scratching at the charred walls of the damned.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2012)

RIP Officer Ambrose.


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

RIP


----------



## Marks72 (Jan 30, 2009)

RIP Officer


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2012)

RIP Officer Ambrose. Your 36 years of dedicated service will never be forgotten.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2012)

RIP Officer Ambrose


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

niteowl1970 said:


> What makes it even worse was the shooter was a corrections officer. He probably knew that with the 209a and the subsequent violation he would of lost his job or at least been suspended. I hope he spends eternity scratching at the charred walls of the damned.


But why take the guy just doing his job with you? If he couldn't handle it and wanted to take himself out, so be it, but to cowardly shoot him from behind the door because he was serving the paperwork?

I guess we'll never make sense of the senseless.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

RIP Sir.


----------



## Usa8235 (May 20, 2010)

RIP OFFICER and Thank you for your years of Service

I can't believe yet another Officer has been Killed in the Line of Duty..its an epidemic. Those domestics are bad, bad, bad,. Be Careful out there you all


----------



## ArchAngel2 (Oct 11, 2005)

RIP Sir


----------



## dano448 (Feb 21, 2006)

Rest in peace sir! Thank you for you service and your scarifice!


----------



## sdb29 (Jul 17, 2002)

RIP Officer


----------



## visible25 (Feb 7, 2012)

RIP Officer


----------

